# Micro robot from sketch to completion



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice feed back guys and 5 weeks in to drawing getting so much better. I know still have a long way but in a year I should be top notch 👍🏽 what do you think guys and girls


----------

